# My teeny,, tiny,,,, collection



## vuittongirl (May 27, 2009)

I've only been collecting MAC for a couple months now and I thought Id share my teeny collection. 

I used to be a bare face girl, and ppl would have been lucky to catch me in foundation let alone eyeshadow. I use to only wear lipgloss and mascara so this is the most makeup ive ever owned,,, sad isnt it.. lol











All my MAC so far:






Where it all lives:





I'm still awaiting a little online haul from MAC.

Thanks for looking, 
Sheri, slowly becoming a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 addict .


----------



## sassyvirgo (May 27, 2009)

I remember those days ( my tomboy days ) I was the same way mascara & lipgloss, oh how I long to return to the natural beauty days but I cant because Makeup is addicting lol soooo Sheri turn back before its too late lol!!!!
J/K you have a great collection some good essentials !! Nicely organized also!!


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

Your collection is so cute and organized


----------



## alka1 (May 27, 2009)

what a great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, very organized and neat. and that's a good-sized collection, I wouldn't call it teeny-tiny!


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2009)

yikes.. really organized and neat.. come over to my place
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 27, 2009)

thanks,

if only my house were as organized lol.

Compared to most posts on here, my collection is almost non existant but it'll get there.


----------



## Zoffe (May 28, 2009)

It looks like you have some nice basics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it's so organized!


----------



## Tahti (May 28, 2009)

You have excellent starting basics, thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

cute collection!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (May 31, 2009)

Cute collection! Those nail polishes are some of my absolute faves! On the Prowl...


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2009)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

oh you have everything so perfect and organised!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2009)

You have some great stuff!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 2, 2009)

Great collection! I love how its so organized in the traincase.


----------



## darklocke (Jun 2, 2009)

I am SO glad to hear that there are more of us! I never wore makeup myself, and my "collection" consisted of my DS mascara and my kajal... now, on the other hand, I don't even dare to think of that my collection might be worth, and it's only been like half a year of addiction!


----------

